# Dog insurance?



## cochon (Sep 28, 2009)

I am looking for a good dog insurance company and wondering if anyone has had any good/bad experiences.

Here's my situation. I've been working for about a year since college, and I don't have an extremely high salary (I would probably be able to cover a couple thousand out of pocket), so I want something with 90% coverage of the ACTUAL COST or more, and I am willing to pay the premium for it. There is no condition that I would choose not treat no matter how much it cost, insurance or no insurance. So, for example, if the dog had cancer and had to have expensive cancer treatment for a year or more, it would be something I would do. That is why I need such high coverage. I live in New York City, which makes everything very expensive, and I know of a dog that fell off of a roof of an apartment building and needed $20,000 worth of surgery. Thankfully, he recovered fully. I don't want to go into $20,000 of debt (even though I would if I had no insurance), and I don't have that kind of savings right now.

To summarize, I need something with really extensive, all-inclusive coverage that has been proven to make reasonably fast pay-outs. Finally, my dog is three and a half and I got him three months ago from the pound.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

How long have you owned your dog?

The problem with pet insurance is that they wont cover everything if you don't enroll them as puppies because they will pull the "genetic disease" card on some things. They did it to me with enrolling a dog that I already owned for a year. Its likely they will pull that card regardless, and yes that can be including cancer. I paid for insurance for a year, max coverage on both of my dogs, and I was utterly disappointed in how much they covered. I no longer have insurance for any of my animals.

What I recommend to people is to put the money you would be spending on the premiums in a savings account, and vow not to touch it...this does take a strong will to do, because after a while it adds up to a huge amount of money. Sort of a rainy day fund. That way, if you don't need to use it after all you can take yourself on a trip :wink:

For emergency purposes, like your friend's $20K dog, insurance is fabulous. And if you still want to go with it I will recommend VPI to you. That is the company that I went to, but its also the largest and has the best coverage.

Veterinary Pet Insurance (VPI) - Dog Insurance, Cat Insurance, Pet Health Insurance


----------



## cochon (Sep 28, 2009)

I do have some money put aside (about $1000), but I feel that's nowhere near enough, considering that is also for my guinea pigs. And, since I am just starting out, it's not easy to save a lot.

I have had the dog for about three months, and I looked at Trupanion, and they do cover hereditary disorders.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I have never heard of Trupanion....so I cannot say much about them, but if you feel that it is a good deal, then I would just go with that :biggrin:


----------



## cochon (Sep 28, 2009)

I was inclined to go with them, but they don't cover hip hip dysplasia in any dogs that didn't register with them prior to one year old. Hip dysplasia, unfortunately, is known to affect pit bulls. That's why I am looking for other options...

Thank you for all your advice so far


----------



## cochon (Sep 28, 2009)

I just feel that even at 50 or 100 dollar-a-month premium (that I could put away), I would not have anywhere near enough for a true emergency or serious illness. Plus, what if something were to happen tomorrow?


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

cochon said:


> I was inclined to go with them, but they don't cover hip hip dysplasia in any dogs that didn't register with them prior to one year old. Hip dysplasia, unfortunately, is known to affect pit bulls. That's why I am looking for other options...
> 
> Thank you for all your advice so far


Of course :biggrin:

And HD is a genetic disease...so they really don't cover all genetic disorders 

And like I stated earlier, if you don't register your dog with them at the age of puppyhood, a lot of doors close on you. Which majorly sucks, but its reality.



cochon said:


> I just feel that even at 50 or 100 dollar-a-month premium (that I could put away), I would not have anywhere near enough for a true emergency or serious illness. Plus, what if something were to happen tomorrow?


Yes, it might seem that way at first. But you already have ~$1K right? That is a great place to start. 

For all the emergencies that we have seen, I work at a vet clinic, I would say that they average under $1K. At other emergency facilities I would think that their averages would be closer to $2K-$5K for a true emergency, meaning surgery. I think that your friend's situation was a 1 in a million type situation...and should not be something that you strive to be able to cover. Guaranteed if your dog had an accident like that, the insurance company wouldn't pay that much of it, maybe half.

I think that if you should worry about having insurance for something, it would be for cancer treatment. If you opt to treat your dog for cancer, and I am meaning the intensive and expensive chemo/radiation/etc, is the most expensive thing that you are going to run across with your dog. At least its the most likely thing to happen that is super expensive...since cancer rates in dogs is huge. Although, the companies might throw the whole "You didn't register your dog until it was an adult, so we are not going to cover her treatment because it just so happens that this type of cancer is genetically tied."

This is just a hard thing to think about. I think if you have some savings and have the ability to save another $50-$100 bucks a month, you are in good shape. Better than most people I see here. And considering your dog is young, chances are your vet bills will be minimal for the first 5-7 years...unless there is an accident. But I would say that the majority of accidents can be avoided. Keep your dog under control at all times and accidents wont happen quite as often.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

The problem with most pet insurance policies is that the don't cover the things that dogs usually get. They only cover things that they rarely have to pay for. Also be sure and check the limits as to how much they will pay for any one thing.

I have checked out a lot of insurance policies (not the one you are asking about) and all I have checked are terribly lacking. I say put the $1,000 in the bank and add $100/mo to it and you will be in great shape. In all my years of owning dogs, the most I ever had to pay was $1400 and that was only one time. I paid $500 one time and those two things are the only big payments I have had to make. 

I think you are expending a lot of energy thinking of things that are very very unlikely to happen.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

cochon said:


> I am looking for a good dog insurance company and wondering if anyone has had any good/bad experiences.
> 
> Here's my situation. I've been working for about a year since college, and I don't have an extremely high salary (I would probably be able to cover a couple thousand out of pocket), so I want something with 90% coverage of the ACTUAL COST or more, and I am willing to pay the premium for it. There is no condition that I would choose not treat no matter how much it cost, insurance or no insurance. So, for example, if the dog had cancer and had to have expensive cancer treatment for a year or more, it would be something I would do. That is why I need such high coverage. I live in New York City, which makes everything very expensive, and I know of a dog that fell off of a roof of an apartment building and needed $20,000 worth of surgery. Thankfully, he recovered fully. I don't want to go into $20,000 of debt (even though I would if I had no insurance), and I don't have that kind of savings right now.
> 
> To summarize, I need something with really extensive, all-inclusive coverage that has been proven to make reasonably fast pay-outs. Finally, my dog is three and a half and I got him three months ago from the pound.


Have you heard of CareCredit? My friend has it for her dog. He just had a hip replacement, and it was fully covered. It's insurance for people and pets as well. It's just like a credit card. Make sure your vet accepts it though...take a look at their site!!!

CareCredit Healthcare Finance - Payment Plans and Financing for Cosmetic Surgery, Dental, Vision, Hearing, Veterinary & Other Medical Procedures


----------

